# 3 hr brisket stall?



## john3198 (Jan 15, 2010)

Doing a 10lb packer. Has been stalled at 145-149 for 3 hours. Sound right? Don't want to end up with hockey pucks.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 15, 2010)

That is not uncommon - I had one stall for 4 hours - just keep watching the temp, it will start moving again - good luck


----------



## fire it up (Jan 15, 2010)

3 hours is pretty long for it to stall, have you tried readjusting your probe, and is the probe in the point of the flat?


----------



## john3198 (Jan 15, 2010)

FIU I have a probe in the flat adn one in the point. They both are reading about the same - within a degree or so.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 15, 2010)

I think you should atleast try your probe in a diff location (like Fire It Up said).

I had this happen a couple weeks ago, and the angle of the probe and the changes in the meat lead to an innaccurate reading over the course of 5 hours. Moved it's spot, and I saw the stall wasn't really a stall


----------



## fire it up (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe you are just in a bad stall, never had one stall for that long but Scarbelly has so I wold give it another 20-30 minutes and hopefully by then the temp will start to rise, if not readjust the probes, not a whole lot more you can do.
Also make sure your probes are in the center of the meat and not in the fat of the brisket.


----------



## john3198 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll try moving the probes. Here is the temperature chart.


----------



## ozark rt (Jan 15, 2010)

John you've probably already checked but one of my termometers from time to time will just freeze up. I have to shut her off and back on to clear it. But I've had some fairly long stalls with brisket before so 3 hours may not be out of the question.
And by the way that's a sweet ride in your avatar.


----------



## john3198 (Jan 15, 2010)

I moved the probes a bit and now they are reading 156/157. We'll see there we get to from here - if they increase or sit. 

It was evident that the meat is still fairly juicy as I was poking around the probes. 

Only trying to get to 165 to foil


----------



## marty catka (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you using a stoker w/internet access?  Is that where you got your temp  chart?  I am curious......


----------



## john3198 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing fancy, I just record the elapsed time and temp readings and put them into an Excel spreadsheet then plot it. 

Thanks, Ozark. That a 1931 Auburn sedan. 

I'm thinking that if this thing doesn't start to move soon, I am going to foil it anyway to keep it from drying out.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 15, 2010)

At least you aren't far off from foiling temp.


----------



## john3198 (Jan 15, 2010)

Does it hurt to foil early? I'd rather have it braise with some liquids than dry out. It has had pleanty of smoke.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 15, 2010)

It won't hurt if you do decide to foil early, basically at this point the only thing different is it won't continue to develop its bark for those last few degrees but that's no biggie either since you are pretty close.


----------



## john3198 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks, FIU. Starting to move finally - picked up 4 deg in the last 30 min. I'm gonna pull at 160 and foil till 190. Then we gotta do those burnt end thingies!


----------



## fire it up (Jan 15, 2010)

Ahhhhhh........
Burnt Ends, those Heavenly little pieces of BBQ goodness.  When doing a brisket I honestly look forward to the burnt ends most of all, if I could buy just points (I asked but nobody sells JUST a point that isn't corned beef) I would do burnt ends all the time!


----------



## bman62526 (Jan 15, 2010)

Twice this past summer, I had a 4-5 lb. chuck roast stall for almost 2 hours...therefore, a 4 hour stall on a 10 lb. packer does not sound too unreasonable to me!  Glad to hear it's moving again.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2010)

So far everyone that I have read they are giving you everythignthat I would tell you to do. So if your probes are right just hang on a grab another beer you might be going for the record aren't you the lucky one ha. So keep it up and we are all looking forward to the Qview.


----------



## john3198 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, it finally took off and is now resting in the oven (cold) wraped in towels, Burnt Ends are on and will be mixed with Rivet's sauce for another hour or so and we're done. Thanks for all the help. I'll get some qview up pronto.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 15, 2010)

I've had little 4 lb corned beefs stall for more than two hours.


----------



## bbally (Jan 15, 2010)

You can bring it out of stall by stabbing it in a few places with an ice pick. Don't go through the fat cap, come in below the fat cap to the back. It will allow you to skip the stall.

You must break the resonant oscillation


----------



## Dutch (Jan 15, 2010)

John, glad to hear that things are moving in the right direction. I did a 16 lb. brisky that stalled on me twice last summer. IIRC the combined stall time was 4 1/2 hours.


----------

